# Revell 1949 Merc Woody wagon



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Another fantastic Revell kit. A few more parts than the Willys but just a beautiful build.
































it even comes with the National Parks stickers.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Another beautiful build!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks wr. It's a great kit.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks like the wagon from the mod Squad!!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is one of the kits on my wish list. You have done it well!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

is this the same kit Aurora used for the Mod Squad?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks vypurr.. I think the Mod Squad Woody Wagon was a 1950, trim was a bit different. Also this is a new release, new tooling etc. from Revell, according to my local hobby shop guy who I got it from.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------

